# Bontrager Select wheel questions



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

*Which new wheels for my '06 Trek 2100?*

Hi All,

I have just over 300 miles on my first new road bike in 20 years (an '06 Trek 2100 which I bought new this spring), and it came with Bontrager Select wheels. I noticed on my ride last evening that I was getting a creaking sound out of the back wheel. Upon closer examination, I found that several of the spokes were loose. The wheel was not out of true (yet), but it sure was starting to make a lot of noise. FWIW, I am a fairly large guy (6'5", 215lbs).

I took it into the LBS where I bought it this evening, and they are going to perform the "free 90 day tune up", which will include truing the wheel, and should have it done by Saturday morning. However, when speaking to one of the guys at the store, he told me these are not the greatest wheels (I think I read that somewhere here on RBR too) and that it is common to have to tighten the spokes and true these wheels every 300 miles or so, especially with a larger rider like myself. Is this really all I can expect out of these wheels? To have to have them trued every 300 miles or so just seems extreme to me. Or is this normal for modern low spoke count wheels and maybe I am just expecting too much? 

And if this is all I can expect from these wheels, which wheels should I consider to replace them with that will hold up better with a larger rider like myself? I have looked at the Neuvation M28 Aeros, which seem like a pretty good value for the money. BTW, I am just a fast recreational/fitness rider that has no intention of racing, so I don't want to spend a bundle on wheels. I guess you could say I just want the best "bang for the buck" wheels that will stand up well to a large guy like myself.

Thanks for your input.

Jay B.


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Get yourself a good set of handbuilt wheels, 32 spokes, 3X lacing. You should be able to pick up a pair with Ultegra hubs, Mavic rims, and DT competition spokes for about $300. As a 215lbs rider myself and former bicycle mechanic, I can tell you that its hard to beat a set of handbuilt wheels for durability.

They'll be easily serviceable, durable, and are still a reasonable weight. I personally have a similar set that I built up in 2002 that are still going strong and weigh 1800 grams with skewers (lighter than the Select wheelset).


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

yes, u will have that presistent problem, b/c the LBS will not rebuild the wheel properly... if spokes are loose, it is way beyond 'truing' - will need to tension up the spokes, equal them on each side, then adjust for true/hop/dish. I can just about guarantee they will not do this, esp for free.

if u wanna keep the wheels, get it done by someone who knows what they are doing... if u have to pay them, based on the reviews here; i would prolly ditch them... u can do better putting the money into a decent set that will last forever... Personally, i would not recommend a 20/24 paired set up on a low profile alu rim like that for you...

I agree w/ hayduke1972, for the use you describe, Ultegra OPs should last u a long time... the issue again becomes, who can do you these with a decent buildup? performance does them pretty cheap, but there are a few builders on this site that can sort you out no problems to what it is u need - and i would have full confidence in the build.

Ligero, rruff, ergott to name just a few.... spoken to all three at some point, and if i was in the US, there would be no hesitation.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Treker said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> and that it is common to have to tighten the spokes and true these wheels every 300 miles or so, especially with a larger rider like myself. Is this really all I can expect out of these wheels? To have to have them trued every 300 miles or so just seems extreme to me. Or is this normal for modern low spoke count wheels and maybe I am just expecting too much?
> ...


While they are not the greatest wheels in the world, unless you are very heavy or rough on wheels you won't need to get them true that often. I rode a set several thousand miles before having them trued and still ride them on my commuter every day (have a couple of sets actually form 2 lower end bikes). that said, when i got a new set of mike garcia nobium rims i personally noted a big improvement to my road ride. A 2nd set of wheels is nice.


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

I have the Race lite wheels and I am not a fan.
I weigh 220. The rims flex a lot on climbs and rub against my brake pads.
I plan on replacing with an Ultegra/Open Pro set.
There supposed to be bullet proof.
Seen them for $230 on Price Point.


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

wankski said:


> snip...
> 
> Ligero, rruff, ergott to name just a few.... spoken to all three at some point, and if i was in the US, there would be no hesitation.


How can I get in contact with these guys? Are they users here on RBR? Do they have web sites?

Thanks,

Jay B.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Treker said:


> How can I get in contact with these guys? Are they users here on RBR? Do they have web sites?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jay B.


All good guys and builders! :thumbsup:

Troy: http://www.ligerowheels.com/index.html

Ergott: http://websites4ever.com/ergott/wheelbuild.shtml

Ron Ruff: http://www.whitemountainwheels.com/


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, I went out and rode on my newly repaired (tightened the spokes) and trued Bontrager Select wheels today, and one of the same spokes came loose again on the rear wheel within riding 5 miles. As it was a nice day and I was riding in the direction of the LBS where I bought my '06 Trek 2100, I decided to ride to the store and see if they could do anything for it. By the time I got there (at the 15 mile mark) the spoke was pretty loose and the wheel was creaking pretty well.

They tightened the spoke again and used some thread locker on the nipple. It made the 15 mile ride back home without loosening up, so hopefully the fix will last a while. In any event, I will probably be ordering a new set of Ultegra/Mavic OP wheels in the not too distant future. I just really don't have the money right now so hopefully I can ride these wheels a couple of more months without too much trouble.

Thanks for the feedback everyone. 

Later,

Jay B.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

sorry yeah, all three builders frequent RBR as well...

hopefully the threadlocker patches things up for a while until u can arrange for a new set... good luck until then... i know presistent equipment problems are a real pain! :cryin:


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi All,

As I was reading the forums I noticed that Neuvation has their M28 Aero's on sale for $219 a pair. After looking at their web site and reading the FAQ, they do say that the M28 Aero is their strongest wheel and will work well for heavier riders of up to 250 lbs. At 215 lbs, I do not have a problem in that area.

I have also looked at the Ultegra/OP wheels at Performance, and they are a little more money at $279 a pair for the black versions.

My question is basically how do these two wheelsets compare? I personally like the looks of the Neuvation M28 Aeros better, (IMO lower spokecount wheels score points for their cool factor), but I also understand the theory behind higher strength in a higher spokecount wheel, so the Ultregra/OP's score points for strength and practicality.

I guess I am just trying to do my due dillegence before I lay out 2 or 3 C notes on a new set of wheels.

Thanks,

Jay B.


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just about every bike shop in America has Shimano hub parts (cones, bearings, axles) and DT spokes...care to venture a guess on how many carry parts and spokes for Neuvation Wheels?

Other than that "minor inconvenience"...the Neuvations look fine


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

hayduke1972 said:


> Just about every bike shop in America has Shimano hub parts (cones, bearings, axles) and DT spokes...care to venture a guess on how many carry parts and spokes for Neuvation Wheels?
> 
> Other than that "minor inconvenience"...the Neuvations look fine


Good point... and one I had not considered. Thanks for pointing it out to me.

Jay B.


----------

